# Trumpeter's 1/35 Kriegslokomotive BR52



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This is one impressive kit! and dar price iz not as bad as earlier posted by vendors....ranging from 112.00 to 150.00 depending on where you buy it.
I know I will be getting one eventually for sure!

http://www.primeportal.net/models/thomas_voigt/trumpeter_kriegslokomotive/


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Gee folks its a BIG choo choo twain!.....Nazi Choo Choo train...but still cool!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I', half-tempted, but I _really _won't have a place to put that!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Its time for a larger house John! 

......and to think that the Dudes that have already built the 1/35 scale German rail gun are talking about a wall shelf that is almost 70 inches in length!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Some of you people are nuts. :tongue: 

I'm not entirely sure what I'm going to do with my Refits, much less 70" of Nazi rail equipment. I bet my grandfather would recognize that beastie, though...


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

haha,in china, these just USD$20.......


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, but we're not Communist. :tongue:


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

No worry , easy to get this. just go to some auction site to buy them, similary as ebay. if you want, you may have look our company products.

last,Communist is good.HA!


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

However,USD$20 is really hard to get. This depends how much you want. So USD$70 is a regular price in China.


----------

